# Moving money from Europe to SA



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Dear All

Just about to move to SA and need to move 1 large amount of money and then smaller amounts on a monthly basis whilst I am starting up my business. Could anybody give me advice on the best way of doing this.

Thanks for any information


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

my advice is register with 3 or four companies. when you are ready call them all and see who gives you best rate. we got a better deal with them fighting amongst them selfs. as for your regular transfer. it depends on the amount. you are going to be charged by a sa bank to receive it into your account then again to withdraw it (no such thing as free banking here. Then you are chancing the exchange rates some companies will fix a rate for you, but what happens if rate jumps to a silly high you miss out, on the other hand if it falls you are protected. 

we have kept a uk account our money is paid into it and we draw through atm's here flat fee of 1.50 and we have found the rate is very competitive.


----------

